# transfer case leaking



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 2002 silverado 2500 hd this past spring the transmission went out. I had it replaced with a jasper transmission. 

A couple weeks ago I was under the truck running my wiring for the spreader and noticed that the ATF is leaking out from where the transmission and transfer case come together. 

From what I can see, the transfer case is pitted pretty good and the leak is coming from a sloppy job with the rtv or whatever sealant was used at the connection. It is not leaking a lot, just enough to leave a few drops on the ground. When I checked the level it wasn't down more than a half quart.

Is there anything that I can do to temporarily fix the leak until I have the time to pull the transfer case and properly seal it?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that seal to connect the 2 is just to keep crap out. probably your input seal on the transfer case or the output seal on the trans.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sno commander;1114091 said:


> that seal to connect the 2 is just to keep crap out. probably your input seal on the transfer case or the output seal on the trans.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

do you think that cleaning it up and using high temp rtv would get it through the winter?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe. Use some brake clean and a brush. Nice and clean and some Permatex Ultra Black.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

if its the blue stuff its the wrong stuff black or copper is the right stuff blue dosnt hold up to trans fluid


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

The problem is there is no tranny fluid that is supposed to be in that area. So you have a input or rear seal leaking. So even if you get it to seal up, it's going to be a very short term fix. I'm thinking along the lines of 2 to 4 weeks at best. Once that chamber fills up for the input shaft, or the rear seal leaking, it will eventually eat through whatever you get to seal, and then you will have a big puddle instead of a few drops. Best bet is to tear it down, and fix the problem instead of trying to put a band-aid on it now. Imagine being in a customers driveway, or lot when it lets go, and ends up staining the pavement.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*A few hours now*

will save more later. Pull the transfer case and replace the front seal and rear seal in the trans and your good to go.

take care,


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

There is no output seal in the rear of the trans, fluid can and does migrate from the trans into the T-case adapter, thus if the gasket between it and the T-case isn't sealed well you end up with an ATF leak... because it's the gaskets job to keep any ATF in the adapter from leaking out.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Long time no see B&B.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Here every day Micki. Getting pretty deep into the busy season though so time must be regulated. payup


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for the input guys :waving:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm always amazed at b&b. Way too much knowledge. Glad he was on our side during ww2


----------

